# Headcrab hat..



## Jarduk (25. Mai 2014)

Hey Ho,

früher gabs mal diese Mütze zu kaufen (Anhang) und ich such jetzt wieder danach find aber nur noch nen neues Design...
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353687&pf_rd_i=301128


Gibts die alte Mütze vll noch irwo??

Gruß Kevin


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (25. Mai 2014)

Schon mal auf GetDigital.de geschaut?


----------



## Jarduk (25. Mai 2014)

da gibts leider auch nur die neue..


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (25. Mai 2014)

Sonst würde mir noch 3DSupply einfallen.


----------



## MetallSimon (27. Mai 2014)

Scheints wirklich nichtmehr zu gebenhttp://www.eliveshop.de/half-life-p...urce=froogle&gclid=CPfYlMO9zL4CFQQOwwodFQIA4g


----------



## martupa (28. Mai 2014)

schau mal auf amazon...da findet man doch alles


----------

